# Fragen zu neuem IPS Monitor VS VA Panel



## D-Tritus (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele jetzt schon seit einer Weile die Panellotterie mit und habe jetzt den Viewsonic xg2703-gs  (IPS) und den LG 32GB850 (VA) vor mir stehen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Viewsonic gefühlt einen leichten Grünstich hat, also das Bild leicht grünlich wirkt (standardeinstellungen) im vergleich zum LG. Liegt das am Glow des IPS Panals oder wovon kommt das? Am deutlichsten merkt man es bei dunklen Stellen. Da VA Panel des LG wirkt natürlich deutlich besser in diesen situationen (scharz ist schwarz) da neben dem IPS schimmern auch diese leicht grünliche verfärbung  im dunkeln beim IPS auftritt bzw auch bei helleren szenen nur nicht so stark auffällig (auch bei kalter farbtemperatur). Helle Bilder wirken auf dem Viewsonic etwas leuchtender (aber gefühlt beim direkten vergleich mit dem LG etwas grünlich) und der LG wirkt dann etwas ausgewaschen bei normalen farben. (darum kann ich mich momentan nicht entscheiden) Liegt ein defekt beim viewsonic vor oder ist das dem IPS Panel geschuldet?

eine kurze Frage noch zum IPS: Es existieren an den Rändern leichte backlightbleedings also kleine lichthöfe, die durch den hintergrund "stoßen" das wäre gar nciht so störend aber: in der rechten unteren ecke hat der viewsonic ein gelblichen schimmern was bei dunkeln stellen das bild überstrahlt. Dabei handelt es sich doch um ips glow? Es verändert seine lage abhängig vom blickwinkel. Auf der linken unteren seite gibt es dieses schimmern auch, nur ist es dort eher bläulich. Alle IPS Monitore hatten das bis jetzt: Manchmal war die ecke silbrig/bläulich und die andere Ecke eher gelblich. Das gelblich schluckt dabei mehr details und ist dadurch deutlich störender. Sind beide phänomene IPS Glow und wenn ja, warum sind sie mal gelblich mal silbrig?

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2018)

Gelb ist normalerweise blb und glow ist meist weiss/Silber.
Wenn du seitlich auf den Monitor guckst und die weiße Ecke sich auf einmal über den ganzen Monitor zieht, dann ist dein glow. 
Blb beim IPS wird von HisN auch gerne liebevoll als gelbe Pissecken bezeichnet. 
Hast du nen Colorimeter da zum einstellen?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. Juli 2018)

D-Tritus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich spiele jetzt schon seit einer Weile die Panellotterie mit und habe jetzt den Viewsonic xg2703-gs  (IPS) und den LG 32GB850 (VA) vor mir stehen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Viewsonic gefühlt einen leichten Grünstich hat, also das Bild leicht grünlich wirkt (standardeinstellungen) im vergleich zum LG. Liegt das am Glow des IPS Panals oder wovon kommt das? Am deutlichsten merkt man es bei dunklen Stellen.



Das kommt daran, dass jedes Exemplar anders kalibriert ist und im direkten Vergleich immer den ein oder anderen Farbstich wahrnehmen wirst. Die kannste in der Regel mit der Windows-Bildschirmkalibrierung auch selbst etwas auspegeln.

Außerdem hat VA grundsätzlich einen deutlich tieferen Schwarzwert, weswegen der Kontrast deutlich höher ist und die Farben auch knackiger wirken. Gelblich ist bei mir zum Glück nix. Wenn es dich stört, schick ihn zurück - es hilft nix.

Habe selbst den XG2703-GS daheim stehen und mir fallen die hellen Ecken nur bei komplettem Schwarz auf.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

Bei meinem Dell AW3418DW (mit IPS) sind nur in den unteren Ecken jeweils ein leichter Streifen weiss/grau etwa 2-3cm lang und etwa 0,5-1 cm dicke Lichthöfe zu sehen. Mit Vollbild ist da nichts sichtbar und auch nicht mit Dunklem Bild bei Tageslicht. Es fällt nur wenn das Bildschirm schwarz wird im dunklen Raum nur etwas auf. Meist nur beim Herunterfahren des Rechner wenn der Bildschirm kurz vor dem Energiesparen noch an ist.

Mich stört es daher nicht, aber wenn mit Farbigen Ecken hätte ich den Monitor auch bestimmt nicht behalten.
Vor allem wenn grössere Bereiche davon betroffen wären.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. Juli 2018)

Die AUO IPSler@144Hz/165Hz haben alle diesen Grünstich ab Werk.

Da hilft nur kalibrieren mit nem Gerät oder sich Werte von Testseiten suchen und übernehmen passt piemadaumen eig. immer.


----------



## D-Tritus (11. Juli 2018)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich dachte immer das BLB wären lediglich die Lichthöfe die an den Ränder hervorstechen. Wie kann man den Monitor am besten kalibrieren. Was benötigt man dazu? Der leichte Grünstich wäre mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen wenn ich nicht den LG daneben getestet hätte. Hatte Starcitizen zum Test mal laufen aufgrund des dunklen Weltraums. Da sah ich dann das alles dunkle schwarze eher grünlich wirkte. Bei hellen farben (paar oled demos auf youtube gesschaut) fällt das kaum auf, jetzt stört es mich aber sehr, da auch weis ehe grünlich ist. 
Vor dem Viewsonic hatte ich das Modell von AOC dieses wirkte im vergleich als beide nebeneinander standen eher rötlich und der viewsonic dagegen eigetnlich eher gelblich (was jetzt besagtes grünlich ist).

Wenn ide Farben durch den Kontrast knackiger wirken sollen, warum sind die farben des IPS dann gefühlt trotzdem etwas besser? Die Farbraumabdecken ist bei IPS ja deutlich besser als bei VA also ist das Gelb z.B korrekter dargestelltes Gelb? Oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen? Bzw wirkt das bild des LG etwas ausgewaschener gegenüber dem IPS kann man das noch irgendwie ändern (dunkelstes gamma ist schon ausgewählt)

@ Manu, könntest du mir mal deine Settings mitteilen?  Gruß


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. Juli 2018)

Nein Farben sind auf IPS so oder so besser VA sieht im hellen immer etwas ausgewaschen aus.
Dafür kommen Farben etwas besser auf dem VA zur geltung wenn viel dunkles/kontrastreiches ist also buntes sticht denne eher hervor.

Kontrast alleine macht halt kein *gutes* Bild.
Auch wenns viele halt nicht wissen/hören wollen^^

Musst dich halt entscheiden willste bunt/natürlich oder kontrastreich.

Beim LG kannste das Icc Profil laden vom Treiber aber dann ist Gamma total verkorkst und viel säuft ab aber Farben sind dann knackiger.


----------



## D-Tritus (11. Juli 2018)

was ist das lcc profil? Alos was mich wirklich stört an dem Lg ist, dass das Bild zu groß ist für wqhd (32zoll) und es etwas ausgewaschen wirkt. Ansonsten wirken die farben recht gut unjd die blickwinkelstabilität ist übnerraschend gut. Und bei dunklen szenen wirkt das ips panel wie ein 10€ gerät im vergleich


----------

